# Errors when thanking?



## SenorDingDong (Mar 18, 2012)

This keeps happening when I thank a post.






What gives? Is there an issue with my account?


----------



## espman (Mar 18, 2012)

I had that happening a while back, only lasted for a day though


----------



## Fiction (Mar 19, 2012)

It happens to me every now and then, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------

